# Amano's AquaJournal in English



## mike cameron (Aug 11, 2004)

I am not sure if you are aware, but Amano's AquaJournal is now available as a digital edition in English for $36/year. It is read online via the web through Coverleaf, but the app allows you to print a copy as a PDF and save it to your computer. From there you can print a physical copy or you can transfer to your iPad / iPhone / other mobile device for reading.

http://www.adana.co.jp/en/
http://www.aquajournal-digital.net

Granted there is a large focus on ADA products, but the Sept. issue has a nice article on plants used in the aquascape, as well as techniques on trimming / propagating them.

Regards,
Mike
DFWAPC Secretary/Treasurer


----------



## mike cameron (Aug 11, 2004)

When viewing the PDF on my computer using Adobe Acrobat Reader (v10), I go to the "View" menu and select "Page Dispaly -> Two Page View" and "Page Display -> Show Cover Page in Two Page View". This will make the PDF display as you would look at a traditional magazine, and the two page photo spreads will look correct.

-Mike


----------

